# Sweet Video Of My Piraya



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

open in new browser and watch in HD

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Great looking fish Marco


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

excellent yellow piraya


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice feeding vid


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice piraya Marco but you should feed black raw shrimp not the pink cooked stuff.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

omg thats a monster piraya at the end


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

T-wag said:


> omg thats a monster piraya at the end


Yeah that thing was a beast!!!


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

That yellow colour is perfect, very beautful piraya you have. =)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice piraya! Is that the one you're selling?


----------



## XXXXXX (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow... sweet yellow coloring! Very nice Piraya!


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice tank and fish.


----------

